# Home gym project - Best brand cheap/quality



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I guy told me there are some eastern europe very good brand to buy equipment. Do you guy have some recommended brands ?

Do you think it worth the cost for an advanced bodybuilder? I'll probably need some 100 120 140lbs dbs. I guess it gonna cost my house isnt it ?

thanks a lot


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

When I was looking for dumbbells, these were the cheapest 'new' ones I could find.

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/gym-equipment/dumbbells-kettlebells/dumbbells/pro-style-iron-dumbbells?viewall=1&p=1

In the end I picked up a pre used commercial set off Gumtree for good money.


----------

